# Best clinic for DE & high male DNA frag



## mrs_hopeful (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi all,

Looking for an awesome clinic to help us.  I have POI and need donor eggs.
DH's DNA frag has been going up and up... currently at 42%.

Any recommendations on places which would be good for us?

2 failed rounds in Alicante. Loved the team, but wondering if it's time to try somewhere else...

x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi 
I would certainly recommend Intersono, in Ukraine (Lviv). Our gorgeous 4-year-old son was born via egg donation carried out there, first attempt.
They are excellent and Dr. Uliana is wonderful.
Good luck.


----------

